# SOLVED (sort of): Host can't communicate with jails after recent 8.0-STABLE update



## SageRaven (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know for certain about which update on STABLE caused my problem, since I don't rebuild world/kernel every update, but it's been during the past week or so.

After a rebuild yesterday, I suddenly found myself unable to reach services on my local jails.  I could ping the jails, and from within the jails the services ran and the internet could be reached.  But, for example, I could no longer reach my development web server in one jail, even though it was running and bound to the correct port and everything.

Have there been any new sysctl knobs affecting jails recently?  Or any changes in the ral(4) or wlan(4) drivers?

I get a bunch of failed unanswered ARP requests whenever I attempt to access a jailed service from my host machine (192.168.2.50):


```
ARP, Request who-has 192.168.2.50 tell 192.168.2.50
```

ral0 is my physical interface, and wlan0's first address is 192.168.2.50 with the jails being aliased to 51-54 on wlan0.  Interestingly enough, the jails can communicate just fine with other jails.  

Again, this jail config (managed by ezjail) has been working for a couple of years w/o trouble, and only after a recent 8.0-STABLE csup+rebuild did it break.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Turned off WPA on my wireless and everything works now.  So I've solved the bigger issue by creating a smaller one.


----------

